# New guy checking in, looking at new or used Ariens



## jdc28va (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello all.

I found this forum after researching new or used snow blowers. After some research and talking to some friends and relatives, I'd really like a new or lightly used Ariens. 

I live in Northern VA and don't have all that much property, but I am on a corner lot and have a two car drive way. My wife and I bought this house last November after living in apartments and then condos previously, so needless to say after purchasing a new mower (Honda HRX217HYA), trimmer (Husqvarna 128LD) and Blower (Husqvarna 150BT), it's time for a snow blower! Growing up in NJ, I remember my Dad clearing the whole block when he broke out his old Craftsman (which lasted him a good 25 years or so, when the name Craftsman meant something), so I will probably start the tradition anew in my neighborhood.

I started looking at used Ariens on Craiglist, and after checking a few out, decided that a 24" compact would best meet my needs by getting the job done without taking up too much garage space. The Ariens seem to hold their value, and lightly used, newer models seem hard to come buy here in NoVA, so I decided I'd look into a new 24" Compact (920021). 

Now, the real reason for this thread. I can't find a 920021 in stock anywhere! I'd prefer to buy it at Home Depot, because they seem to have the lowest price, and I get a 10% military discount. Home Depot doesn't have them in stock anywhere within a 100 mile radius of me. I chatted with an agent at Ariens today, and he blamed Home Depot, and gave me contact information for a local dealer here in NoVA who had the 920021 in stock. I called them, and it turns out they have zero in stock, and the next three they are receiving are already claimed and paid for!

So, I guess I waited a bit too long to start looking for a new Ariens, but other brands (Toro, Cub Cadet, etc) don't seem to have this stocking problem. Is it typical for Ariens to run out of stock right at the beginning of the season? Seems like my alternative is to keep looking out for a lightly used 24" compact or to buy online for an additional $150 or so.

Anyway, thanks for reading if you made it this far.

John


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the refrozen TUNDRA.


----------



## jdc28va (Dec 31, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> ALOHA from the refrozen TUNDRA.


Thanks!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Where to start,,,,,,,,,,

First off, Welcome to the forum John. Lots of good people here with good intentions.

Second off, it has been a ruff season for blower mfg. Here in MN we got nailed with 9-16" of snow right off the bat first weekend in Nov. Then Buffalo just got the wood put to them with feet upon feet of snow. This really put the mfg's being the demand curve, so yes, this season, ALL the mfg are running low on inventory. I even stopped by a local Husqvarna dealer last week, and they to are down on inventory. 

Now, about your model Ariens you are looking at. The compact is a good model. But I would strongly urge you to look at the deluxe line up. If your going to be the neighborhood good guy (which I am on my block). The deluxe line will yield you a larger impeller (throw the snow farther) has a stronger motor, and depending on year, will have the auto turn feature. 

As far as where to purchase, please check out the 8 minute mark on my video.





Take my opinions for what they are worth, as they are just my opinions. Good luck with your search, and let us all know what you end up doing, as we are now all involved in what the outcome will be.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Maybe an option for ya,,,,,,,,,,,,, ???????

Ariens in Woodbridge


----------



## jdc28va (Dec 31, 2014)

liftoff1967 said:


> Maybe an option for ya,,,,,,,,,,,,, ???????
> 
> Ariens in Woodbridge



Thanks for the info above, and yes that is definitely an option for me. I actually spoke to that guy yesterday; it is a 26", about 5 years old, and from talking to him sounds like it is well maintained. I'm actually considering taking a drive down there to look at it in the next few days if I can convince my friend with the pickup to come.

Here is another I looked at locally:

Ariens Deluxe 27 Snow Blower

It's only a year or two old, hardly ever (if ever) used, manual still taped to bucket. I offered him $500 and had him talked down to $600. It's a 27" Deluxe and comes with the chains, and what he remembers being an upgraded headlight, which didn't make sense to me. He overpaid for it right before a blizzard, so he's reluctant to let it go for less than $600. 

Turns out he's a local painter and carpenter, and we need some work done, so he's coming by tomorrow night to give me a quote. I bet I can get him to deliver it tomorrow for $550. Honestly though, taking a look at this made me think a 24" compact would be better from a garage space perspective, this thing looked like a tank to me in person!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello jdc, welcome to *SBF!!* home depot or ( any other big box store ) is the last place I want to buy a snowblower from even with a 10% discount


----------



## jdc28va (Dec 31, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello jdc, welcome to *SBF!!* home depot or ( any other big box store ) is the last place I want to buy a snowblower from even with a 10% discount


Thanks. There is one more somewhat local dealer I can check out tomorrow; Kensington Lawn Equipment in MD, part of L.J Elter & Son.


----------



## snowblowerm (Nov 29, 2013)

Liftoff1967

Loved the video. Where did you purchase the rubber boot for the hand warmer switch? This is a good idea. Thank you.

in


liftoff1967 said:


> Where to start,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> First off, Welcome to the forum John. Lots of good people here with good intentions.
> 
> ...


----------



## jdc28va (Dec 31, 2014)

Any tips for checking out used Ariens (other than obvious checks like looking for rust, damaged augers, making sure it runs o.k., checking out the oil?) For instance, excessive play or movement in certain areas?

Also, is there an easy way to tell via serial number or data plate the month/year of manufacture? Perhaps via format or an online reference?

Finally, any thoughts on a fair price range for the two craigslist Ariens above? The 26" in Woodbridge is about 4-5 years old, the 27" in Vienna is 1-2 years old, hardly ever used, and recently professionally serviced.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

The ad for the one in woodbridge has been deleted. I assume it has been sold. If you can , check out the local dealer and see what they have , like today 
If they are sold out as well, that 27" sounds like a good one to go with.


----------



## jdc28va (Dec 31, 2014)

Here is another option.

Would $400-$500 be a fair price? Also, is that the stock light, or was that added?

Like New Ariens Compact 26 Briggs & Stratton Snow Blower


----------



## jdc28va (Dec 31, 2014)

*Interesting Twist... old Ariens*

Well, here is an interesting twist in my search. 

My neighbor across the street is in his 70's, has lived in the neighborhood for 30 years and raised a family here. Very nice guy who unfortunately lost his wife in 2013. He has decided to sell the home and move into a retirement community. He let my wife know a few weeks back when she ran into him outside, and he mentioned he was going to have his adult children come by to take what they want, and he was going to sell everything else. My wife joked that she wanted first crack at what his children didn't want (apparently he has some nice antique furniture).

Anyway, I ran into him coming home from work today, and I went over to say hello, wish him Merry Christmas / Happy New Year, and congratulate him on the upcoming move. We are in his driveway, his garage door is open, and there sits an old Ariens. He starts telling me how his kids were here this past weekend, and they let him know everything they wanted. I look at the Ariens, and ask "Did anyone claim that?"

Nope! I ask how old it is, and he says he took it with him when he moved here from PA 30 years ago. He said it works great and he used it last year. I asked him how much he wanted, and he said "Who knows, what could it be worth, $50?" I told him I'd look into a fair price. Then he mentions he's going on a cruise and trip, and will be gone all January. So, I ask, "Why don't I take the snowblower now, in case we get any snow, and I'll be sure to clear your sidewalk while I'm gone?" "Great idea!", he says.

So, without further ado, here it is in my garage.

Thoughts on a fair price? Any idea about the age from the serial number?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That is a small compact model from the mid to late 70s. Maybe $150 - $200 depending on local market.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

a link to scotts page
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.
seems like a 5hp motor with a 20" bucket


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

snowblowerm said:


> Liftoff1967
> Loved the video. Where did you purchase the rubber boot for the hand warmer switch? This is a good idea. Thank you.


Long story short I purchased some switches off Ebay that came with the condoms (hello NSA) I ended up not using the switches as they we junk, but used the condoms. 

I'm a firm believer in Grainger, if you have a local shop, check them out.
GRAINGER APPROVED VENDOR Toggle Switch Boot,15/32 In,Rubber - Switch Accessories - 5RLW2|5RLW2 - Grainger Industrial Supply


----------



## snowblowerm (Nov 29, 2013)

liftoff1967 said:


> Long story short I purchased some switches off Ebay that came with the condoms (hello NSA) I ended up not using the switches as they we junk, but used the condoms.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in Grainger, if you have a local shop, check them out.
> GRAINGER APPROVED VENDOR Toggle Switch Boot,15/32 In,Rubber - Switch Accessories - 5RLW2|5RLW2 - Grainger Industrial Supply


Thank you. I'll check them out.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Man, I'd say at least $150 and a promise to take care of his snow, so long as he is a neighbor. Too bad he's moving away, otherwise you might be able to knock the price down with work, just from a karma standpoint. 

That's a cherry machine, heck even the muffler still has it's aluminized paint intact.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I would say it worth 150 all day long but if you can get it cheaper and take care of his house till he leaves .
As of the year it is, there should be a tag under /behind the engine that has a ser#/mod# those are #s that will tell you the yr. The ones on the bucket you gave are only for the bucket.


----------



## jdc28va (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the info all.

What type of maintenance should I do immediately? I'm going to change the oil obviously and check the spark plug. What type of motor oil do you all recommend? Manual says 5W30; do most of you use dino or synthetic? Also, I'm assuming the white hex nut at the base of the motor is the drain plug? How much oil? Operator manual is not very clear.

What about changing the gear oil on the auger? Again, what weight and type is recommended?

Finally, seems there are two friction drive adjustments: one for the auger friction drive, and another for the wheel drive discs, is this correct, and something I should check?

Finally, I'm going to clean her up with Simple Green Motorsports Cleaner and Degreaser, which seems to work well on my old BMW R100 motorcycle.

Thanks again,
John


----------



## jdc28va (Dec 31, 2014)

Also, those two bolts on the auger shaft... are those supposed to be shear pins?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

To answer all your questions, with one word, yes. 

Oil, the debate continues on dyno or syn, I say use what you have, as long as there is enough. 

Adjustments- I'll defer to someone who has worked on one to chime in. 

Bolts, I do believe that they had shear bolts, but I could be wrong on this. 

Other consideration, you may to do a drain and fill on the auger transmission too. I am sure someone will chime in with the correct fluid recommendation.


----------



## jdc28va (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks. Looks like I made a mistake on the motor oil; manual actually states 5W20.

How do I determine the correct spark plug and spacing? I can't find that anywhere in the documentation.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice score on some great WI classic iron!

I'd also agree with a $150 value, or if he's sticking around your hood for a bit $100 and keeping hit property cleared.

Yes, the manual may say 5W-20, but that was back when 5W-30 oils were shear prone and would sludge up neglected engines like OPE ones. Modern 5W-30 oils are a great choice for OPE engines, current ones and older, so any good 5W-30 SL, SM, or SN rated oil will be good. Synthetic may be overkill in VA, since I don't think you'll see temps below 0F, but it certainly won't hurt.

Yes, those bolts are the auger shear pins. The best maintenance would be to remove them and see if the auger rakes spin freely on the shaft. If not, you may need to do some work getting them freed up and then grease them well. If they spin freely, just hit the zerks with a grease gun while spinning the rakes by hand until grease comes out of the ends.

The spark plug will be a Champion RJ19LM, the standard plug for all Tecumseh flatheads. I prefer the Champion 5861 EZ Start plug, but that's mainly because of the colder weather here in WI.

Check the belts under the cover, along with the springs and levers for the traction and auger engagement. If you get any bogging down of the auger when you get into snow, your belt(s) may be glazed and need replacement. The springs should be clean and lubed to keep them from rusting, but if they do have some rust on them it's OK as long as they are not rusted to the point they are ready to break.


----------



## jdc28va (Dec 31, 2014)

threeputtpar said:


> Nice score on some great WI classic iron!


Very helpful, thanks!

Would 80W-90 gear oil be o.k.? I have some in my garage from my old BMW R100/7. I can't find straight 90 gear oil.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

jdc28va said:


> Well, here is an interesting twist in my search.


That is a really nice find! 
that is the perfect machine for your climate..

It's a 1971 or 1972 model 922003..based on the low serial number,
it's almost certainty a '71.

I agree with what others have said, $150 is a fair price, and on the "bargain" end of the scale for the buyer, but still a fair price for the seller.
a great deal for your neighbor, who guessed its worth $50,
and that's a great deal for you too..win-win! 

And it looks to be in beautiful shape too..
At 40 years old, its just getting started..
this is a MUCH better machine than many brand-new machines..

Scot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I used 80w90 in mine and it seems fine so far. There are some bronze bushings in it so maybe look to see if your oil is safe on yellow metals. I wasn't aware of the issue when I did mine.


----------



## jdc28va (Dec 31, 2014)

I really appreciate the info guys. 

Any idea on the gap for the new spark plug?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

jdc28va said:


> I really appreciate the info guys.
> 
> Any idea on the gap for the new spark plug?


 Normally .030" . Btw you might find chains and an impeller kit welcomed additions for this fine blower especially if you get wet heavy snow.


----------



## jdc28va (Dec 31, 2014)

Well, I spent about 3 hours this afternoon giving my new machine some much needed TLC. All fluids are swapped, it's freshly oiled and greased, and has a new spark plug.

When I removed the auger gear box drain plug, no oil came out. I thought, well, I guess there's grease in there. I removed the fill plug, shone a light in the drain plug, and it was BONE DRY! Glad I got to this old girl when I did!

She ran great when I first started her up to warm the oil, and runs even better now.

One thing I did notice was a slight oil leak coming out of what looks to be a small pin below the carb:

Any ideas?












Normex said:


> Normally .030" . Btw you might find chains and an impeller kit welcomed additions for this fine blower especially if you get wet heavy snow.


Thanks; that's what the one that came out was, so that's what I set it for.

Turns out my brother-in-law owns 2 very similar machines, and he recommended chains from tirechain.com. I'm not familiar with the impeller kit. When we get snow in NoVA, it is normally very heavy and wet!

Thanks again for all the help; looking forward to the next snow fall!


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

jdc28va said:


> I'm not familiar with the impeller kit. When we get snow in NoVA, it is normally very heavy and wet!


 With that kind of snow it is what the snow blower doctors would prescribe,
here's the link :SNOWBLOWER IMPELLER KIT
though some members here build their own kit just do a search on impeller kit. And make sure until you resolve the oil leak to check oil before each use; sorry in case you already knew


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I am thinking that oil leak is where the governor arm comes out of the engine. There is probably a small o-ring in there.


----------



## jdc28va (Dec 31, 2014)

Shryp said:


> I am thinking that oil leak is where the governor arm comes out of the engine. There is probably a small o-ring in there.


Yes, I'm pretty sure you are correct. Doesn't look like there is a way to change the o-ring or bushing without taking the engine apart.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

jdc28va said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure you are correct. Doesn't look like there is a way to change the o-ring or bushing without taking the engine apart.


You could maybe try a thicker oil or some high mileage oil and see if that helps. I am not sure if that gasket would be inside the engine or outside.


----------



## jdc28va (Dec 31, 2014)

Shryp said:


> You could maybe try a thicker oil or some high mileage oil and see if that helps. I am not sure if that gasket would be inside the engine or outside.


Thanks. I guess there are worse places to have an oil leak.

The real question is, how much snow is too little to break out this snow blower? Calling for 1-2 inches possible here tomorrow


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

jdc28va said:


> Thanks. I guess there are worse places to have an oil leak.
> 
> The real question is, how much snow is too little to break out this snow blower? Calling for 1-2 inches possible here tomorrow


There is no such thing as too little, especially when you have a new toy. I don't care if you have to go out there with a shovel first and push it all into a pile. You WILL use that new toy! 

Depending on your layout, sometimes it actually is easier to shovel and then use the blower to throw it off the drive. Pushing snow is easy, throwing it not so much.


----------



## jdc28va (Dec 31, 2014)

Well, we wound up getting 2-3 inches today, so I broke out the old Ariens. The motor ran great. I realized quickly that I definitely need some chains! 

Also, it only threw the snow about 3-4 feet. In drifts and piles that were closer to 4-6 inches, it actually threw further, maybe 6-8 feet. Is that normal?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

jdc28va said:


> Well, we wound up getting 2-3 inches today, so I broke out the old Ariens. The motor ran great. I realized quickly that I definitely need some chains!
> 
> Also, it only threw the snow about 3-4 feet. In drifts and piles that were closer to 4-6 inches, it actually threw further, maybe 6-8 feet. Is that normal?


That is how 2 stage blowers work. To get the best distance you need a full bucket.


----------



## jdc28va (Dec 31, 2014)

Shryp said:


> That is how 2 stage blowers work. The get the best distance you need a full bucket.


Thanks.

Chains and Snow Joe Chute Clean Out Tool = ordered.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Just cut an old wooden broom handle, and go to lowes and get a simple spring clamp to hold it to the handle bar.


----------

